# Look What The Tool Gods Dropped In My Lap Today!!!



## 4GSR (Aug 25, 2015)

A buddy of mine dropped these off while working in town today. 
A bunch of Dumont broaches.  Most are brand new never used.
Sizes from 1/4" up to 3/4" plus a 3/8" and 5/8" square, last a 3/4 hex broach.
He picked up a pigeon hole cabinet that was nearly full of broaches, bushings, shims and other stuff for pennies on the dollar.  This was his way of paying me back for all of the excess goodies I've been giving him in the past.
Feel like Christmas here in my shop!


----------



## Andre (Aug 25, 2015)

Oooooooo


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 25, 2015)

Yupp , nice to have good friends ,


----------



## dave2176 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 12, 2015)

Score!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Treetop (Sep 12, 2015)

Just curious, what are you going to push them with?  I've broached many, many 1/4", 5/16", and 3/8" keyways using a large arbor press, but anything much bigger than those went to the Davis keyseater.  Dumont broaches are top of the line, IMO.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 12, 2015)

Treetop said:


> Just curious, what are you going to push them with?  I've broached many, many 1/4", 5/16", and 3/8" keyways using a large arbor press, but anything much bigger than those went to the Davis keyseater.  Dumont broaches are top of the line, IMO.



I have a 1" broach dad used his 25 ton hydraulic press to push it through an sheave he made many years ago.  I have the hydraulic press, too.  Needs new seals for the second time in thirty five years of use.  Got less than ten years out of the second set of seals!  Darn Enerpac stuff!!!

I highly doubt I'll have a need in my lifetime to broach anything larger than 1/2".  But I have them if a need ever comes up!

 And a big plus on using a Davis keyseater.


----------

